# New to adoption - book recommendations?



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!
After 2 failed rounds of IVF and a recommendation to stop by our specialist, we are now looking into adoption. 
Can anyone recommend any good books about adoption?
Many thanks
Skittle xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi skittle,

You may want to take a look on resources board as a few recommendations have been made
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302308.0

X


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome Skittle,

I'm sorry you've had such a rubbish time of it and experienced the heartbreak of failed IVF.

Welcome to this side of the boards, and anything the books can't tell you, I'm sure you'll get answers to from the lovely ladies and gents in the adoption 

I hope you find the answers you seek as you dip a toe in the water.

MummyElf x


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I like Real children Real parents by Holly Van Gulden. A child's journey through placement is also supposed to be good and recommended by my sw though I'm afraid I never got round to getting it.


----------



## Skittle40 (Nov 14, 2012)

That's perfect, thanks guys! Sure ill be quizzing you all soon! ;-) xx


----------

